#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Is your Web Application secure?

## MDilbara

Web Applications are becoming popular these days, and it has become one of the most revenue generated business model. World's leasing companies are based on internet business. But security breaches and hacking of these Web Applications do happen all the time. The below read may give a brief idea on 10 best practices before you launch your Web App.

10 things you should do before launching a WebApp - EncryptAsia

Hope this was informative!

----------


## harshanas

> Web Applications are becoming popular these days, and it has become one of the most revenue generated business model. World's leasing companies are based on internet business. But security breaches and hacking of these Web Applications do happen all the time. The below read may give a brief idea on 10 best practices before you launch your Web App.
> 
> 10 things you should do before launching a WebApp - EncryptAsia
> 
> Hope this was informative!


Thanks for sharing MDilbara

----------


## Neo

> Web Applications are becoming popular these days, and it has become one of the most revenue generated business model. World's leasing companies are based on internet business. But security breaches and hacking of these Web Applications do happen all the time. The below read may give a brief idea on 10 best practices before you launch your Web App.
> 
> 10 things you should do before launching a WebApp - EncryptAsia
> 
> Hope this was informative!


Indeed a great article MDilbara. Thank you for sharing. Will you be able to explain how SQL injection, cross site scripting works?

----------


## MDilbara

> Will you be able to explain how SQL injection, cross site scripting works?



I think i'll have to write some on those 2 topics. Many people are having doubts. Will do!

----------


## Neo

> I think i'll have to write some on those 2 topics. Many people are having doubts. Will do!


Thank you MDilbara.

----------


## Bhavya

> Web Applications are becoming popular these days, and it has become one of the most revenue generated business model. World's leasing companies are based on internet business. But security breaches and hacking of these Web Applications do happen all the time. The below read may give a brief idea on 10 best practices before you launch your Web App.
> 
> 10 things you should do before launching a WebApp - EncryptAsia
> 
> Hope this was informative!


Yes it's very informative , thanks for sharing this valuable information.

----------

